# Removing "A" thru virtual coding



## pkalvan@cfl.rr.com (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone know why the virtual coding was removed? I was hoping to use this since I cannot seem to find a medical coding position.  I have found employment within a medical facility but do not expect to be trained in coding or billing until another employee actually leaves their job - and yes, I make myself plenty available and open to assisting others, however, the medical coding positions are a hard nut to crack.  I emailed AAPC but did not get a response, anyone out there get a reason on why the virtual lessons for removal of "appprentice" is "no longer available"?


----------



## kljr1983 (Aug 15, 2011)

The Virtual Experience was up and running prior to me becoming a CPC-A & if I had known it was going to be unavailable, I would have purchased it when I became an AAPC member. I have contacted AAPC a couple times now inquiring on the status on when it will be working again, but no one seems to know when or if it will even be an option in the future. It's kind of a bummer since it's been difficult to get a coding internship/externship, etc. 

Kaylee Blodgett, CPC-A


----------



## pkalvan@cfl.rr.com (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info - can AAPC please post an update - if you've discontinued the virtual program just let us know so that we can decide to pursue another strategy - thanks!


----------



## jennpruitt (Aug 15, 2011)

I've had the same problem for months. Its so hard to find anything. If you cant get experience even working for free, how are you going to be able to acually get a job that pays!


----------



## jennpruitt (Aug 15, 2011)

Is there any thing else you can think of that I can do to get started. I know that Im new to all of this and 
I would be greatful for any suggestions that you may have to help me get started.


----------



## DeepaChan (Aug 15, 2011)

I am in the same situation like you all. I made a call to AAPC customer service, she told me that Virtual coding will be available after  2months.


----------



## QodingQueen (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

The Virtual Exam to "Remove your A" originally offered in the fall of 2010 was removed from the website August 8, 2011.  

It was determined that the exam was not "...appropriately attuned for its intended purpose ?€“ it is too hard to complete and pass." 

AAPC will be overhauling the exam for the next couple of months to "...simplify the product using feedback we've received."


----------

